# nVidia GeForce 7600 GS Installation on xorg-7.4_2



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi
I follow some guide in nvidia Threads in forum and also README of nVidia,
but without any success till now.
* it's work by "nv" driver, but not "nvidia"
* I had installed Xorg, then nVidia from Ports : x11/nvidia-driver
* I changed xorg.org by hand, nvidia-setting make things Worse


```
FreeBSD-GENERIC RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE
xorg-7.4_2
nvidia-driver-185.18.36
gnome-2.28.1
```

/etc/rc.conf [Reduced!]

```
fuse_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf [Reduced!]

```
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

# kldstat [Reduced!]

```
419 hostb/agp_nvidia
1 0xc0d07000 28658    linux.ko
2 0xc0d45000 4a5ac    sound.ko
```

# dmesg [Reduced!]

```
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3209.76-MHz 686-class CPU)
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  470   300	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "SAM"
	ModelName    "SyncMaster"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes		"1920x1200"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  7.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Dec 14 13:07:53 UTC 2009     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL1 i386
Build Date: 18 December 2009  09:53:48AM

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 24 01:50:59 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/536870912, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x00008c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:02:21 PDT 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 16:42:30 PDT 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
(EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

*Update to nvidia-driver version 195.22 solved the problem*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

The NVIDIA driver is at 195.22. Now did you end up with 185.18.36?


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

$FreeBSD: ports/x11/nvidia-driver/Makefile,v 1.93 2009/09/29 13:25:25 danfe Exp $
DISTVERSION?=   185.18.36
NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-185.18.36.tar.gz
:\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

```
# $FreeBSD: ports/x11/nvidia-driver/Makefile,v 1.94 2009/12/15 00:08:08 danfe Exp $
PORTNAME=	nvidia-driver
DISTVERSION?=	195.22
```

That's on an up-to-date ports tree.


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

Version : *190.53*
I'm trying to _wget_
http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/190.53/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-190.53.tar.gz.
I hope it compile without ports & solve my past problem too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're trying to build a system cast in stone: trying to upgrade one thing will always lead to a domino effect. Either don't upgrade a single thing, or upgrade everything from a recent ports tree or package repository. Atomic upgrades are almost impossible.


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon Your are right.
I'll give up *nVidia* and stay with *nv*.
Thanks for attentions


----------



## crsd (Dec 25, 2009)

vigol said:
			
		

> DutchDaemon Your are right.
> I'll give up *nVidia* and stay with *nv*.
> Thanks for attentions



Not a solution, really. Why can't you update your ports tree and use latest x11/nvidia-driver?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

I guess the best advice for new folks coming from Windows/Linux is *to use ports* and not wget or so. This is true even if port version is still below the one advertised on a site.
I believe our devs don't have too much time for porting of something if it would be just fine to download from proprietary site.
"My car is broken so I'd rather walk" indeed is not a solution


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

> Not a solution, really.
> Why can't you update your ports tree and use latest x11/nvidia-driver?


You're right, but nv work for me fun,
I can forget 3D for a while, until have a good experience in FBSD itself.
About Updating: I'm in middle of Learning/compiling with many source that I don't want to become forced for  downloading new versions.



> I believe our devs don't have too much time for porting of something ...


Exactly, for this reason and my desires too, I'm trying to migrate my Windows Programming skill (Software Concepts/Engineering/Abstrations) to FBSD with studying some FreeBSD native book/Article about dev/porting/arch, so that *download from proprietary site*, was for investigations.
Thanks all the same


----------

